#  Nachrichten >   Medizin: Schlaganfallrisiko durch Lucentis® >

## aerzteblatt.de

San Francisco - Der Antikörper Ranibizumab, in den USA als Lucentis® zur Behandlung der feuchten Form der altersbedingten Makuladegeneration (AMD) zugelassen, führte in einer Studie zu einem dosisabhängigen Anstieg der Schlaganfallinzidenz. Dies teilt ...  [Weiterlesen...]

----------

